# I bought a World Champion Show Line Dog.



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Yesterday I purchased a Champion West German Shepherd Show line dog. 

I would like to tell you more, but at this point I actually just mailed the deposit and the puppy isn't due to be born for another week or so. 

It will take at least two more years, I figure, to show you his inevitable Championship Trophy. 

Can't wait to get him home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How can he be a Champion if he hasn't been born yet?

What is his pedigree?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats, actually you purchased an unborn puppy out of west german show lines


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you never know.....Harley I am glad to see that you figured out the usage of smilies to get your point across.... 

Lee


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> congrats, actually you purchased an unborn puppy out of west german show lines


I like to think ahead.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> you never know.....Harley I am glad to see that you figured out the usage of smilies to get your point across....
> 
> Lee


I'll try, but it makes it much less fun. 

You know that old saying, "This ain't my first rodeo"? Well, I've never been to a rodeo, so I can't use that one. But, it's not my first forum. I rather get yelled at for 3 pages before someone informs the yeller, it was an exaggeration of the truth.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> How can he be a Champion if he hasn't been born yet?
> 
> What is his pedigree?


The same way I was an internet terrorist before I was born. It's in the genes. 

I will be happy to say where I got him and show his pedigree after he's born and I officially own him. For some reason I think it's better to wait until that time.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Harley120R said:


> The same way I was an internet terrorist before I was born. It's in the genes.
> 
> I will be happy to say where I got him and show his pedigree after he's born and I officially own him. For some reason I think it's better to wait until that time.


What's the point of the thread, then?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably just excited to get a puppy 

I completely understand not giving specifics. I didn't tell to many people I was getting Seger until I had him. Didn't want to jinx it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hair of the dog


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Probably just excited to get a puppy
> 
> I completely understand not giving specifics. I didn't tell to many people I was getting Seger until I had him. Didn't want to jinx it!


You're exactly right. I'm more excited about getting this puppy than about anything else I've ever bought. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> hair of the dog


I hope he has hair. Should be black and red.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Con-grads. I'm glad you found what you were looking for.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> How can he be a Champion if he hasn't been born yet?
> 
> What is his pedigree?


hahahah love it!


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

jafo220 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> Con-grads. I'm glad you found what you were looking for.


Thank you. I bought him a trophy today. It will have to do until they hand him the one he obviously deserves.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> hahahah love it!


Why do I find this simple observation so hilarious?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Harley120R said:


> Thank you. I bought him a trophy today. It will have to do until they hand him the one he obviously deserves.


I don't want to get ahead of myself, but I've been saying "when I finish Russell", ever since I brought him home at 9 or 10 weeks. Like getting his championship is a piece of cake. Which it isn't. 

Maybe I should go buy Russell a trophy...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Harley120R said:


> Thank you. I bought him a trophy today. It will have to do until they hand him the one he obviously deserves.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I feel sorry for this dog already. I bet it's going to be a square peg pounded into a round hole. Talk about pressuring the dog. It's not even born and you already have a bogus trophy it needs to live up to.

David Winners


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I feel sorry for this dog already. I bet it's going to be a square peg pounded into a round hole. Talk about pressuring the dog. It's not even born and you already have a bogus trophy it needs to live up to.
> 
> David Winners


Seriously. I'm at the point where I don't have any "goals" or a timeline for my new puppy at all. We're going to work on what I want to work on and what we both enjoy doing in the time that we have. Pressure just yields failure most of the time and demotivation/frustration. We're having a blast over here, too! 

Am I excited about his first successes in Obedience, a CGC, swimming, etc? ABSOLUTELY. But it's not a race, and if he doesn't get anywhere, who cares? We'll have fun getting nowhere. XD


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I feel sorry for this dog already. I bet it's going to be a square peg pounded into a round hole. Talk about pressuring the dog. It's not even born and you already have a bogus trophy it needs to live up to.
> 
> David Winners


My dog will be able to make the round hole square, I'm sure of it. Not a problem. Just as a guy once told me a dog can't feel proud or ashamed of themselves, I doubt a dog can feel pressured over winning a trophy. Especially since the trophy is his since conception already. He just has to bide his time and follow their stupid rules and he will eventually be crowned the Champion he is. 

I have been assured he will be born fully trained. That's one relief.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Harley120R said:


> I have been assured he will be born fully trained. That's one relief.


Darn it. I wish I had known about those before I got the ones I got.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Buy a trophy; buy a judge; buy a friend! All worthless! Bill


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Seriously. I'm at the point where I don't have any "goals" or a timeline for my new puppy at all. We're going to work on what I want to work on and what we both enjoy doing in the time that we have. Pressure just yields failure most of the time and demotivation/frustration. We're having a blast over here, too!
> 
> Am I excited about his first successes in Obedience, a CGC, swimming, etc? ABSOLUTELY. But it's not a race, and if he doesn't get anywhere, who cares? We'll have fun getting nowhere. XD


Glad you're having fun. I was taught you should have short and long term goals in everything you do even if you fail at them. That's a life lesson. Not a dog lesson.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

congrats on the new unborn pup.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

bill said:


> Buy a trophy; buy a judge; buy a friend! All worthless! Bill


I haven't been here long, but it seems many people believe more than one title has been bought in the middle of the night while nobody was watching. 

I sell sense of humors for those that are lacking them.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Seriously. I'm at the point where I don't have any "goals" or a timeline for my new puppy at all. We're going to work on what I want to work on and what we both enjoy doing in the time that we have. Pressure just yields failure most of the time and demotivation/frustration. We're having a blast over here, too!
> 
> Am I excited about his first successes in Obedience, a CGC, swimming, etc? ABSOLUTELY. But it's not a race, and if he doesn't get anywhere, who cares? We'll have fun getting nowhere. XD


As long as you and the dog are having fun! Goals are great as long as they fall in line with the dog. I have ideas about what I want to do with my next puppy, but if the dog will work better in another direction, that's the path we will take.

David Winners


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

David Winners said:


> As long as you and the dog are having fun! Goals are great as long as they fall in line with the dog. I have ideas about what I want to do with my next puppy, but if the dog will work better in another direction, that's the path we will take.
> 
> David Winners


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Harley120R said:


> I haven't been here long, but it seems many people believe more than one title has been bought in the middle of the night while nobody was watching.
> 
> I sell sense of humors for those that are lacking them.


You should trade a sense of humor for some tract, a few morals, a code of ethics and some respect.

But in reality, you can't buy those.

David Winners


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Tongue-in-cheek humor... hard to pull off as a new member on a forum without fallout. But, I think, you know that and enjoy that aspect of it. 

Or, maybe I am reading this whole thread the wrong way.

In any event, congrats on your pup! 

I do have to say that I kind of like the idea of getting a trophy in advance of the puppy... I'm sure you will love the pup and find a fun title for the trophy once you get to know his/her personality! If so, you do have to update us on what that title is!


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

David Winners said:


> You should trade a sense of humor for some tract, a few morals, a code of ethics and some respect.
> 
> But in reality, you can't buy those.
> 
> David Winners


You met me where? I don't remember you at all. How much do you sell bitterness for? Is there a huge market?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LifeofRiley said:


> Tongue-in-cheek humor... hard to pull off as a new member on a forum without fallout. But, I think, you know that and enjoy that aspect of it.


Kind of how I took it.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

LifeofRiley said:


> Tongue-in-cheek humor... hard to pull off as a new member on a forum without fallout. But, I think, you know that and enjoy that aspect of it.
> 
> Or, maybe I am reading this whole thread the wrong way.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I think. 

I have fun with things that are supposed to be fun. Some people you can hand a bag of gold and they would complain it's too heavy. 

I already have a couple stalkers here. I could be giving free tickets to Heaven and they complain the trip was too long. 

People like that are of no consequence to me. Who can complain or find something to argue about in a thread about somebody getting a new puppy? A miserable piece of....got to stop there. Done had a warning for making people cry. :wild:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Harley120R said:


> I don't remember you at all.


 what do you remember? Any of those posts that were deleted ring a bell?


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> what do you remember? Any of those posts that were deleted ring a bell?


Are you a cross poster? One of those people that follow people from thread to thread bringing up old discussions? I remember everything. Go back to that thread and I'll be happy to join you, girl.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Harley120R said:


> Are you a cross poster? One of those people that follow people from thread to thread bringing up old discussions? I remember everything. Go back to that thread and I'll be happy to join you, girl.


That is not what a cross-poster is. lol.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> That is not what a cross-poster is. lol.


Bitter Stalker then? If she has her feelings hurt, all she has to do is ask for an apology and I will be oh so more than happy to do it publicly. Just ask away.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

really, not worth my time harley...I'll just watch the rope get longer.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> really, not worth my time harley...I'll just watch the rope get longer.


Hope it doesn't hurt your neck to much.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Harley120R said:


> Hope it doesn't hurt your neck to much.


Too*


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Harley120R said:


> Thank you. I bought him a trophy today. It will have to do until they hand him the one he obviously deserves.


:spittingcoffee: !!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

might want to ease up a bit, never seen onyx post like this and you may want some advice from her sometime and her advice is usually pretty useful.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

LifeofRiley said:


> Tongue-in-cheek humor... hard to pull off as a new member on a forum without fallout. But, I think, you know that and enjoy that aspect of it.
> 
> Or, maybe I am reading this whole thread the wrong way.
> 
> ...


I am buying him a trophy just for being born. Why not? It's no worse than all them idiots that have human babies and have showers, gifts and pictures and all that. Dogs are cleaner and better behaved than human kids. I think they deserve a trophy at birth. Guess what? When he does his first sit he's getting another. His first lay down, another. Come, another. So on and so forth. Better than me having to look at some little earth pollutant taking his first step at one year old. Dumb human Baby.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> might want to ease up a bit, never seen onyx post like this and you may want some advice from her sometime and her advice is usually pretty useful.


There are others to get advice from. She was wrist slapped for breaking the rules the other night too. See what happened tonight? She came back to stir it up again. She can take a flying leap. Go away Onyx. You billion post mean nothing to me. It just lets you get away with more.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Too*


If you're going to spell check and grammar police me, you're going to have a full time job.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Harley120R said:


> There are others to get advice from. She was wrist slapped for breaking the rules the other night too. See what happened tonight? She came back to stir it up again. She can take a flying leap. Go away Onyx. You billion post mean nothing to me. It just lets you get away with more.


Are you even looking for advice though? You seem to know it all, already. Calling respectable, knowledgeable, long-time posters names is awfully petty and won't help you out much, here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there a full moon tonight or did I completely miss something?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Is there a full moon tonight or did I completely miss something?


Well, I haven't checked the moon tonight... could be that as well.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Did people actually take his OP as serious? Pretty sure it was meant to be humorous. 

Good luck with your pup!!!! The waiting is the worst part, but you can spend it hand constructing a new trophy cabinet for your world famous show dog. I am sure he will fill it by his 4 mo birthday!!!

And be forewarned, nothing disappears on this board. It will be brought up over and over. Especially if you offended or feather ruffled. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> I am buying him a trophy just for being born. Why not? It's no worse than all them idiots that have human babies and have showers, gifts and pictures and all that. Dogs are cleaner and better behaved than human kids. I think they deserve a trophy at birth. Guess what? When he does his first sit he's getting another. His first lay down, another. Come, another. So on and so forth. Better than me having to look at some little earth pollutant taking his first step at one year old. Dumb human Baby.


Oh come on no one likes a human baby basher....lol..especially on a forum


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Are you even looking for advice though? You seem to know it all, already. Calling respectable, knowledgeable, long-time posters names is awfully petty and won't help you out much, here.


Long time poster doesn't make a person knowledgable. I haven't asked for advice here, have I? How do you get advice on announcing you bought an unborn Champion? Apparently I'm the only one with experience in this. People should ask me for advice. 

What did I say I know?

Who did I call a name and what was the name?

I'll wait.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Harley120R said:


> Long time poster doesn't make a person knowledgable. I haven't asked for advice here, have I? How do you get advice on announcing you bought an unborn Champion? Apparently I'm the only one with experience in this. People should ask me for advice.
> 
> What did I say I know?
> 
> ...


I didn't say they were interchangeable. I said that the poster, Onyx, in question, happened to be both. You said you were open to advice on this board, but that does not seem true after all of your posts calling members names got deleted. You do not seem willing to take advice or learn anything, which is sad. That's what forums are for.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What a productive thread. Who's going to win this internet war? The guy trying to stir the pot or everyone trying to prove he's wrong?


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Did people actually take his OP as serious? Pretty sure it was meant to be humorous.
> 
> Good luck with your pup!!!! The waiting is the worst part, but you can spend it hand constructing a new trophy cabinet for your world famous show dog. I am sure he will fill it by his 4 mo birthday!!!
> 
> ...


I get a lot of PM's explaining the politics of this board and the dog world. I think I just don't care. Dogs are fun to me. I love dogs. They are not a means to and end. I'd do anything for my dog. I won't get upset and cause stress to my dog. My dog will always come first. My dog's happiness will always come before a show or computation. I'll buy him trophies and he can chew on them. He can pee the front seat of my sport car and I'll laugh. That happens to humans at 200mph. 

Look yourself in the mirror and ask yourself if you were one of those that posted derogatory in a thread about an unborn Champion puppy. If you were, run out and neuter or spayed yourself.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> What a productive thread. Who's going to win this internet war? The guy trying to stir the pot or everyone trying to prove he's wrong?


opcorn:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Harley120R said:


> I get a lot of PM's explaining the politics of this board and the dog world. I think I just don't care. Dogs are fun to me. I love dogs. They are not a means to and end. I'd do anything for my dog. I won't get upset and cause stress to my dog. My dog will always come first. My dog's happiness will always come before a show or computation. I'll buy him trophies and he can chew on them. He can pee the front seat of my sport car and I'll laugh. That happens to humans at 200mph.
> 
> Look yourself in the mirror and ask yourself if you were one of those that posted derogatory in a thread about an unborn Champion puppy. If you were, run out and neuter or spayed yourself.


:thinking:


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Lucy Dog said:


> What a productive thread. Who's going to win this internet war? The guy trying to stir the pot or everyone trying to prove he's wrong?


How did me announcing I was getting a puppy stirring the pot? (sheepish innocent grin)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> :thinking:


I think this is my last post for the night...


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

I figure I owe the people here that have been posting, something concrete to look at. Here is the Daddy. 

VA3 (USA) Xppo Dei Precision


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

I had always wondered how my personality disorder patients came across online. Now I know. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

ubctress said:


> I had always wondered how my personality disorder patients came across online. Now I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your profession? If you didn't know previously you might have been slipping at your job. I agree, it's funny how some of these people act. Can't differentiate reality from humor. Maybe you suffer from the same delusion.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wow - someone is just happy to have decided on a puppy and is just full of enthusiasim....and has a wacky sense of humor....even I - who might be lacking a bit in a sense of humor - can see the glee in the OPs posts....the guy is happy and has found what he hopes is his dream dog....

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Now starts the longest 9 weeks of a prospective, new puppy owner's life. If you are bouncing off the walls now, I sure hope your breeder is one who will update you and send you pictures, etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> wow - someone is just happy to have decided on a puppy and is just full of enthusiasim....and has a wacky sense of humor....even I - who might be lacking a bit in a sense of humor - can see the glee in the OPs posts....the guy is happy and has found what he hopes is his dream dog....
> 
> Lee


To be fair, I think some people are just still rather put out that someone acted on the other threads in such a way that most of us feel we would have been banned, at least temporarily, if we made those posts.

I don't know that you can expect people to read some really nasty stuff a day or two ago and be ready to laugh and celebrate with the guy tonight. 

Sometimes it takes a little time.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

selzer said:


> Now starts the longest 9 weeks of a prospective, new puppy owner's life. If you are bouncing off the walls now, I sure hope your breeder is one who will update you and send you pictures, etc.


Yes yes yes. He said he would send pictures. Nine weeks is a very long way away. I'm thrilled. She is thrilled. There is a 17 year old in the house and when we told him last night he said he was just so happy to be getting a dog. I immediately corrected him and told him it was a yet unborn World Sieger to be Championship dog. 

I believe he is a good breeder. I'll say his name. Charlie Starr. I can't keep a secret to save my life. That's my moral up bringing and ethics. I'm always up front and brutally honest to a fault.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

selzer said:


> To be fair, I think some people are just still rather put out that someone acted on the other threads in such a way that most of us feel we would have been banned, at least temporarily, if we made those posts.
> 
> I don't know that you can expect people to read some really nasty stuff a day or two ago and be ready to laugh and celebrate with the guy tonight.
> 
> Sometimes it takes a little time.


 Now that I found out your female and more like my mom it's easier to understand. 

You always have the option to not respond. You're not a dog held in servitude. Longevity on a board doesn't make ones opinion more valid or ones nastiness less nasty. I wasn't the only one involved the other night, mom. Call out the other names. 

Hey Sue, wish death on my puppy if your feelings are hurt. That should make you a better person. If you don't want to celebrate, stay out of the thread, mom. Why else are you here? To teach me how to win 

Championships? Lol.

Btw. Who are most of us?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Harley120R said:


> Yes yes yes. He said he would send pictures. Nine weeks is a very long way away. I'm thrilled. She is thrilled. There is a 17 year old in the house and when we told him last night he said he was just so happy to be getting a dog. I immediately corrected him and told him it was a yet unborn World Sieger to be Championship dog.
> 
> I believe he is a good breeder. I'll say his name. Charlie Starr. I can't keep a secret to save my life. That's my moral up bringing and ethics. I'm always up front and brutally honest to a fault.


I'd be impressed if he was World Sieger AND Grand Victor -- I hope you have a guaranty on that.:laugh:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol! It's quite obvious Harley enjoys stirring the pot with his quirky sense of humor, I personally think he's funny . Congrats on the puppy and good luck with him, I like the sire of your puppy, my dog is by Xbox and I absolutely love everything about him including his trophies!  Hope you win a bunch of them, and for the record I always named my unborn horses names I thought would sound good being called out over the P.A system of the show ring, and ya know what? They did!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Harley120R said:


> Now that I found out your female and more like my mom it's easier to understand.
> 
> You always have the option to not respond. You're not a dog held in servitude. Longevity on a board doesn't make ones opinion more valid or ones nastiness less nasty. I wasn't the only one involved the other night, mom. Call out the other names.
> 
> ...


I did ask you what was wrong with little old ladies the other night, but for some reason my post was spirited away -- no didn't have anything nasty in it, probably just refered to something they made an end to so they sent mine to cyberhell too. 

Care to answer that, now?

I think the "most of us" that I was referring to, were those of us who actually saw the thread.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Gosh I hope he isn't getting an alta-tollhaus pup.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

selzer said:


> I did ask you what was wrong with little old ladies the other night, but for some reason my post was spirited away -- no didn't have anything nasty in it, probably just refered to something they made an end to so they sent mine to cyberhell too.
> 
> Care to answer that, now?
> 
> I think the "most of us" that I was referring to, were those of us who actually saw the thread.


Sue. I'll answering you honestly with some questions though. Do you think there was nothing mean spirited directed my way the other night?

Do you think there was nothing in this thread mean spirited tonight when all it was about was a puppy? Now, if people didn't like my attitude, why did they join in? Was it to start a fight? What does it say about you or them?

I don't care if you have 1 post or 1 million, it isn't an indication of your respectability or knowledge. Only idiots follow that line of thought. 

Are you an old lady? I wouldn't know that. I used the term "ole" lady. You have a problem with my verbiage? 

If you're really an "Old" lady I understand that this might be your social media. Enjoy it. I'll leave you alone. I'm posting from a bar, because I don't like my date.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Harley120R said:


> Now that I found out your female and more like my mom it's easier to understand. (....)


Oh no you didn't :nono:

Pro-tip : a rep for misongyny is not a rep you want in the dog world. 

So if this was just a joke you should try harder to actually be funny or make it clear when you're being tongue in cheek 

Congrats on the puppy. Have you found a club to train with yet? You have all those weeks of waiting you can waste poking people here... or you could be productive and find yourself a club and/or trainer you can work with.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

It's not an Alta -Tollhaus as the puppy is by Xeppo dei Precision so that is Charlie Starr, or Drachfeld? I believe.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Gosh I hope he isn't getting an alta-tollhaus pup.


No, Drache Feld


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

selzer said:


> I'd be impressed if he was World Sieger AND Grand Victor -- I hope you have a guaranty on that.:laugh:


Actually I saw the ultra sound, it's guaranteed.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

GrammaD said:


> Oh no you didn't :nono:
> 
> Pro-tip : a rep for misongyny is not a rep you want in the dog world.
> 
> ...


The puppy is pre trained out of the womb, but I'm looking at some clubs in St Louis that he can go teach at.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Harley120R said:


> I'm posting from a bar, because I don't like my date.


Your date is not working out? I am shocked, shocked.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Zookeep said:


> No, Drache Feld


That is true.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Zookeep said:


> Your date is not working out? I am shocked, shocked.


Got her off craigslist. $100 an hour. Turns out she's a woman. I said, I was shopping the tranny section, you misrepresented.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Gosh I hope he isn't getting an alta-tollhaus pup.


Why? Pm me. Curious.


----------

